# Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006



## Nordangler (2. Oktober 2006)

Moin Moin
Nun sollte die Saison langsam aber sicher losgehen. Hoffe auf reichlich Fänge für alle und dem Board eine Menge Fotos.

Sven


----------



## Medo (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

nun beginnt ja ersteinmal langsam der aufstieg und wir wollen hoffen, dass so viele fische wie möglich die tage mit dem erhöhten wasserständen in den bächen nutzen um ablaichen zu können.

schade wäre es, wenn zu viele von ihnen durch die anglerschaft gehindert nicht mehr in diese bäche gelangen können. es sollte schon reichen, dass die nebenerwersfischer die bereiche der bacheinläufe soweit leider zulässig mit netzen zuballert und den natürlichen aufstieg dadurch verhindern. 

zumindest habe ich vernehmen können, dass die zuständigen behörden dieses jahr weit höher kapazitäten zur verfügung stellen werden, um kontrollen in den Schongebiete lt.Kuefo §7 durchführen zu können, da diese noch immer liebend gerne beangeld werden.

um einen weiterhin ausreichenden bestand erhalten zu können, sollte die kreatur meerforelle noch mehr von uns anglern geschützt werden und nicht einwände wie "die nebenerwerbsfischer" oder "die fischer" machens ja auch vorgeschoben werden.

laut beobachtungen des meeresbiologischen institutes in rostock werden "angeblich" gleichermaßen meerforellen durch die anglerschaft, wie auch durch die fischerei entnommen. (aus deren berichten entnommen)
das kann ich zwar nicht ganz glauben, denke mir aber bei dieser trend-fisch-art sollte es uns doch allen bewusst sein, dass einfach mehr getan werden muss, da auch mehr genommen wird als vorher.



ansonsten... gute fänge in der anfangenden saison

und nur die silbernen zählen #h


----------



## Nordangler (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Medo da hast du wohl recht mit den Aufsteigern. 

Aber wenn ich hier unsere Angelvereine sehe, denke ich einmal, dass wir hier reichlich machen für den Erhalt der Meerforelle.
Die Flüsse sind für mich ab Ende September passee. Da sollen die Forellen ihre Ruhe haben. Ab April greife ich da wieder an.

An der Küste werde ich jetzt haupsächlich schleppen. Dort eine braune zu bekommen ist fast schon unmöglich, da sich die lieber in Ufernähe aufhalten.
Januar, Februar werde ich es dann auch öfters von der Küste aus testen.

Ob die Angler genau so viel fangen wie die Fischer mag ich nicht zu beurteilen, denke aber nicht.

Sven


----------



## angeliter (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Dann mach ich hier mal den Anfang! |supergri War mal wieder übers lange Wochenende in der alten Heimat ...

Datum: 2.10.2006
Wo: Geltinger Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Seatrout in 18g
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: SW 5-6, in Böen 7
Himmel: schwer bedeckt, Regenschauer
Uhrzeit: 15:00 - 19:30 Uhr 
Wasserstand: niedrig
Wassertemperatur: ca. 16°C
Fisch: 1x 50er blanke Mefo


----------



## Nordangler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Glückwunsch zum Silber. Ist auch eine schöne Ecke die Geltinger Bucht.

Sven


----------



## angeliter (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

jo! weiss auch nicht, warum ich früher nicht häufiger an der küste unterwegs war – immer nur auf'm langsee. jetzt, wo ich 400 km weit weg wohne, komm' ich auf den geschmack ...:c


----------



## Elbangler Lauenburg (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Mal Mut machen#:
Es geht langsam wieder was was#6
Fehmarn klausdorf am 2ten Okt. hat mein guter Angelpartner 2 Mefos verhaftet. eine 46er und eine unerfahrene von 40cm. Wind war stark ablandig. Gefangen wurde mit dem Snap in Kupfer.Die Lütte wird sich hoffentlich zum nächsten Tag der Einheit wieder bei uns verirren|bla:. Ich selber blieb schneider#c.Nicht böse sein|rolleyes
Petri an alle#a


----------



## Bellyboater (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Ich war am langen WE mit dem Vater meiner Freundin wieder auf Fehmarn unterwegs. Wir hatten aber nur eine Braune von ca 45cm und eine Silberblanke von ca 35cm. Ich hoffe mal, das beide noch munter sind. Wir haben sie zumindest sehr schonend behandelt.


----------



## docNick (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Hallo,
am 01.10. war ich mit meinem Kumpel in Westermarkelsdorf. Er hat zum ersten Mal auf Mefos geangelt. Abends dann nach zwei Std. konnte er die erste blanke Forelle seines Lebens mit knapp 40 cm verhaften, Minuten später ich eine Blanke von ca. 35 cm. Schwimmen natürlich beide wieder. Halbe Std. später in der Dämmerung dann Doppeldrill und wir landen beide zeitgleich je einen wunderschöne blanke Mefo. Die eine 54 cm, die andere 53 cm. Was für ein Abend! Mein Kollege ist natürlich nun infiziert und will direkt wieder an die Küste...
Köder waren übrigens ein 28g Spöket in sehr dunklen Farben und ein Hansen Dart in Firetiger.
Petri


----------



## Nordangler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Jungs ich gratuliere euch zu euren Fängen. So bringt das lesen Spaß.
angeliter was ziehste hier auch wech?

Sven


----------



## angeliter (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

weiss auch nich, sven. das übliche eben – ausbildung, arbeit etc. ... bin ja aber nicht ganz weg, es gibt da noch n elternhaus bei schleswig! und bin immer noch im asv schleswig. :g immerhin gibt's hier um berlin dafür allerfeinste hechtseen, die sind in angeln ja eher mangelware ...

wie sieht's eigentlich an der treene aus? war da früher auch n paar mal, scheint mir aber eher still geworden zu sein um das frühere (?) mefo-spitzengewässer.


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



Medo schrieb:


> nun beginnt ja ersteinmal langsam der aufstieg und wir wollen hoffen, dass so viele fische wie möglich die tage mit dem erhöhten wasserständen in den bächen nutzen um ablaichen zu können.
> 
> und nur die silbernen zählen #h



Hmm, seit August (bei dem Regen) sind schon einige Meerforellen aufgestiegen
und fressen die Äschen weg.
Aber irgendwas ist ja immer  

Gernot #h


----------



## Meerfor1 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Kurze Info von meinem Trip nach Süd-Jütland: 

- wechselhaftes Wetter (Wind, Regen, Sonne, teilweise Gewitter mit Angelpausen)
- warmes Wasser 16 °C
- 3 Mefos innerhalb von 24 Stunden (1 x 46 / 2 x 35 cm) alle silber
- Filur 21 g / Jensen Tobis 12g
- Guter Drill 

Bernd


----------



## Nordangler (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



angeliter schrieb:


> weiss auch nich, sven. das übliche eben – ausbildung, arbeit etc. ... bin ja aber nicht ganz weg, es gibt da noch n elternhaus bei schleswig! und bin immer noch im asv schleswig. :g immerhin gibt's hier um berlin dafür allerfeinste hechtseen, die sind in angeln ja eher mangelware ...
> 
> wie sieht's eigentlich an der treene aus? war da früher auch n paar mal, scheint mir aber eher still geworden zu sein um das frühere (?) mefo-spitzengewässer.




Treene hat immer noch Spitzenecken für Forellen!!! Bafo und mefos ohne Ende wenn man weiß wo.
Und Hechtgewässer haben wir hier ja satt und reichlich!!
Wenn du mal wieder hier bist, kannst du dich ja mal melden.

Sven


----------



## angeliter (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



> Und Hechtgewässer haben wir hier ja satt und reichlich!!



hehe, wusste doch, dass da n einspruch kommt!  hast ja recht –  aber wirklich kein vergleich zu brandenburg, glaub's mir! meld' mich bestimmt mal, vielleicht bin ich weihnachten wieder in sl! aber back to topic ...


----------



## Dr. Komix (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Ich war letztes WE auf Fehmarn. (Mit Freunidin).
Also nur mal 1 bis 2 Stunden ans Wasser um die Blinker/Wobbler vom Sommerrost zu befreien. 

Dann auf einmal: Hänger! Nein Fisch!:q 

Hat gut gezogen aber keine großen fluchten gemacht. MMM ein Dorsch? 

Und was wars? eine dicke braune Regenbogenforelle .

Als Haken raus und ab ins Wasser. Ein Angelkolege der dann fast neben mir stand hat sich wohl geärgert.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Und was wars? eine dicke braune Regenbogenforelle .



Braune Regenbogenforelle ?!?!

Seit wann gibts n sowas;+


----------



## donlotis (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Hallo,

waren heute ca. 5 Stunden auf dem Wasser, herausgesprungen ist nur eine blanke MeFo...

Gruß donlotis


Datum:5.10.
Wo: Kleiner Belt
Angelmethode: Schleppangeln
Köder: Stripper mit Einzelhaken (rot)
Wassertiefe: 2m
Grund: Sand
Wind: SW 4 B
Himmel: Leicht bewölkt
Uhrzeit:16.30
Wasserstand:----
Wassertemperatur: 17 Grad
Fisch: Blanke Meerforelle


----------



## AlBundy (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



> Braune Regenbogenforelle ?!?!
> 
> Seit wann gibts n sowas;+


 
...Mann weiß doch nie! |kopfkrat  ...UNDERCOVER? :g :m


----------



## Christian D (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Diese Stelle war Stein des Anstoßes für Menschen, die aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach sehr sehr glücklich sein müssen, da sie sich wohl sonst um nix zu sorgen brauchen.


----------



## Juletrae (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Wann: 5.10. 15-20 Uhr

Wo: Dahmeshöved

Wie: Fliegenfischen

Fisch: Nix

Am Anfang tat sich nichts, doch mit dem einsetzen der Dämmerung kamen die Fische dann in Wurfweite und ich hatte 3 Anfasser in kurzer Zeit. Ein Fisch verfolgte meine Fliege bis auf Rutenlänge und als ich meine Fliege aus dem Wasser nahm, zeigte die Forelle sich noch 2 mal kurz an der Oberfläche. Sah fast so aus als ob der Fisch sehen wollte wo die Fliege auf einmal hin ist...|kopfkrat Danach war wieder Ruhe. Erfolgsfliege war eine Violette Poxy-Back Garnele Hakengröße 8


----------



## Fastroller (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

@christian D,

Hi, so sieht dein Fisch noch besser aus, als vorhin auf dem Fotoapparat ! 

Wir hatten uns vorhin kurz am Parkplatz getroffen. Bei uns ging leider nischt mehr.

Schönes Bild. Petri !


----------



## caruso (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Petri zur Braunen. 

War gestern auch unterwegs und konnte im Dunkeln eine Gefärbte von 60+ fangen. 
Sie schwimmt wieder mit besten Grüßen an Ihre silbernen Freunde.


caruso


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

@ Christian D
Schon einmal etwas von Schonzeit gehört? #d


----------



## Christian D (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Schonzeit ist doch das Ding mit dem Zurücksetzen oder?|rolleyes 

Dem aufmerksamen Leser wird aufgefallen sein, dass ich geschrieben habe, dass sie das nächste blank ist.....Wer nicht nur Bilder anguckt, sondern auch mal das Geschriebene betrachtet, ist so manch einem weit voraus..... 

Kann so eine Reaktion nur als schlicht bezeichnen. Man setzt eine Fangmeldung rein, und....once again! das langweilt mich!


----------



## BennyO (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Glückwunsch zu deinem Fang.
Habe auch mal wieder ricitg lust ein paar Mefos zu verhaften.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Rael (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Hi Christian,

lass Dich nicht irritieren. Ich denke, manche beissen sich in die .... vor lauter Neid und können es nicht verknusen, wenn jemand solch einen Schlappen aus dem Wasser zieht. Du hast ihn ja zurückgesetzt, da Schonzeit ist. Außerdem hattest Du es ja auf eine Silberne abgesehen. Dir kann man keinen Vorwurf machen, dass stattdessen eine Bunte gebissen hat. Von mir gibts auf jeden Fall ein dickes Petri Heil zu diesem tollen Fisch. #6


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



Christian D schrieb:


> Schonzeit ist doch das Ding mit dem Zurücksetzen oder?



Jepp! #6 


Mich würde nur mal interessieren, wer dat Foto gemacht hat, da Du geschrieben hast Du bist allein unterwegs... |kopfkrat 
Sag mir jetzt bitte nicht, Kamera auf Stein, Selbstauslöser, retour und die Mefo die ganze Zeit am Finger...  #d 
Zuürcksetzen heißt für mich, Haken ab, möglichst ohne direkten Kontakt und Fisch schwimmen lassen, ggf noch so lange im Wasser stützen, bis sich der Fisch wieder alleine bewegt.
Und nun habe ich Dich (Euch) genug gelangweilt. 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Christian D (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



> Mich würde nur mal interessieren, wer dat Foto gemacht hat, da Du geschrieben hast Du bist allein unterwegs... |kopfkrat
> Sag mir jetzt bitte nicht, Kamera auf Stein, Selbstauslöser, retour und die Mefo die ganze Zeit am Finger...


 
Nein, ein Passant und sein Junior hatten mich beim Drill beobachtet und er war so freundlich, ein Foto zu machen.Kamera habe ich immer in meiner Brusttasche.Er stand unmittelbar neben mir. Soll heißen, keine lange Luftzeit.Habe die sekunden aber nicht gezählt.Aber genug der Rechtfertigungen, denn die bin ich niemandem schuldig. Es wird ja doch nur weiter unnütz spekuliert und kritisiert.

War meine letzte Fangmeldung. Es wird ja doch alles zerredet.


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Christian, der größte Teil der Leser hier möchte auch weiterhin Deine Fangmeldungen, Berichte usw. hier lesen!!!


----------



## bennie (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

sie suchen und sie "finden" #d #d #d


----------



## duck_68 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



Christian D schrieb:


> ...Aber genug der Rechtfertigungen, denn die bin ich niemandem schuldig. Es wird ja doch nur weiter unnütz spekuliert und kritisiert.
> 
> War meine letzte Fangmeldung. Es wird ja doch alles zerredet.



Hallo Christian,

dies ist hier im AB leider schon fast alltäglich geworden. Ich habe auch lange überlegt, ob ich einen Bericht über meine Norwegenreise verfassen soll oder nicht. Mich haben dann einige Boardies überredet es doch zu tun! Es wäre aber definitiv meine letzter gewesen, wenn wieder irgendwelche "pseudokritischen" Antworten gekommen wären. 

Lass Dich nicht unterkriegen und ignoriere diese blödsinnigen, neidischen Komentare einfach (ich weiß, dass es leichter gesagt als getan ist:-(( )

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> Jepp! #6
> 
> Zuürcksetzen heißt für mich, Haken ab, möglichst ohne direkten Kontakt und Fisch schwimmen lassen, ggf noch so lange im Wasser stützen, bis sich der Fisch wieder alleine bewegt.
> 
> |wavey:



Exakt. Ansonsten kannst Du ihm nämlich auch gleich die Keule geben.
...aber ich bin ja nur neidisch |uhoh:  worauf eigentlich? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordangler (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Christian, Petrie von mir zum Fang.

Und bitte weiterhin deine Fangmeldungen schreiben. Nicht ärgern lassen!!!!

Sven


----------



## Fehlerteufel (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

#6#6#6#6@Christian:  Mach dir nix aus dem sau dämlichen gelaber,wahrscheinlich hätten diese besserwisser den fisch noch in die pfanne gehauen.
meiner meinung nach tatsächlich nur billige neider.
DICKES PETRI an dich


----------



## EckernTroll (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Ja, büdde weiter Fangberichte schreiben. 

Zu der elendigen Diskussion fällt mir etwas ein, was ich neulich im Online Rechts-Portal 123recht.net gefunden habe und hier mal mehr oder weniger 1:1 wiedergeben möchte:

 Inzwischen gilt als "Trolling" auch das zum Teil äußerst nervraubende Zumüllen von Internetforen durch beknackte Postings.
  In Internet-Foren gelten sog. "Trolls" auch als die Art User, die Beiträge nur schreiben, um möglichst viele Antworten oder eine möglichst lange Unterhaltung zu fischen. Der Ursprung könnte aber allerdings auch das englische Verb "to troll" sein, was soviel heißt wie "trällern" - also einfach ein bischen rumsingen.
  In den platten Fällen bedienen Trolle sich lediglich dummer, provozierender oder beleidigender Beiträge und schaffen es auch so immer wieder, dass andere User auf ihre "Äußerungen" eingehen. Eine Diskussion soll dann möglichst "gekidnapped" werden, so dass in einer ursprünglich ernst gemeinten Unterhaltung nur noch Unsinn abseits des eigentlichen Themas verzapft wird.  

Das geht dann noch eine ganze Ecke so weiter in diesem Onlineportal. 

Eins ist klar: Jeder darf hier seine Meinung äußern und ist daher noch lange kein "Troll". Wenn aber immer wieder die gleichen Geschichten von den gleichen Leuten aufgetischt werden, nachdem eigentlich alle dachten, dass dazu nun doch wirklich alles gesagt wurde, so liegt es entweder daran, dass die Leute die endlosen Diskussionen davor nicht gelesen haben oder aber einfach Lust dazu haben immer wieder Stress zu machen. Daran kann man sie kaum hindern, man kann es eigentlich nur versuchen zu ignorieren.

   In diesem Sinne: Don´t feed the trolls!


----------



## deger (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



EckernTroll schrieb:


> Ja, büdde weiter Fangberichte schreiben.
> 
> Zu der elendigen Diskussion fällt mir etwas ein, was ich neulich im Online Rechts-Portal 123recht.net gefunden habe und hier mal mehr oder weniger 1:1 wiedergeben möchte:
> 
> ...


 
|good:


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

:m well done !!!!
mich interessiert das auch weiterhin was an der Küste so geht !!!  #6
also laß dich mal nicht abhalten deine Fangberichte weiterhin zu schreiben ! :m


----------



## Tonytrout (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Also dass hört sich ja schon ganz gut an. Habe selbst vor zwei wochen ne gefärbte 74er als Beifang beim twistern auf Dorsch erbeutet. Aber nun wird es mich in den nächsten Tagen wohl auch zum Waten hinausziehen. Also weiterhin Petri Heil und viel glänzendes Silber.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Christian, der größte Teil der Leser hier möchte auch weiterhin Deine Fangmeldungen, Berichte usw. hier lesen!!!


 
das sehe ich wie du!!:m


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



Findling schrieb:


> Exakt. Ansonsten kannst Du ihm nämlich auch gleich die Keule geben.
> ...aber ich bin ja nur neidisch |uhoh:  worauf eigentlich? |kopfkrat



entschuldigen kann er sich auch nicht mal... :m #q 

Christian D. Petri zum Fisch und poste doch bitte weiter die Fangmeldungen #6


----------



## Locke (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Kann einer der Mods die off topics entfernen (meines inkl.)??

Petri!

Gruss Locke


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

wie heißt es so schön der unschuldige soll den ersten stein werfen.nicht ärgern weiter schreiben,alles blanker neid.gruß esox


----------



## Karstein (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Wenn einer keinen Neid empfindet, dann Gnilftz. Dafür hat er wohl schon viel zu viele Fische gefangen und auch ebenso viele released. 

Die Sache, die mir nur auffällt: muss ich einem zu releasenden Fisch in die Kiemen fassen, dass seine Futterluke so weit aufsteht? 

Und nun nehmt mich auch gleich auf eure Niedermachliste...


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Karsten, hier gibt es keine Niedermachliste,
aber statt zu gratulieren, wie es sich gehört und dann evtl. Kritikpunkte zu nennen, müssen einige gleich erst mal meckern und das ist nicht ok.!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Karsten, hier gibt es keine Niedermachliste,
> aber statt zu gratulieren, wie es sich gehört und dann evtl. Kritikpunkte zu nennen, müssen einige gleich erst mal meckern und das ist nicht ok.!


 

Jupp--#6


----------



## Fastroller (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

@all,

ein Forum schafft sich selbst ab, wie traurig...:c


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Erst mal ein "GLÜCKWUNSCH" zum Fang der Meefo! #6  Soll heißen, dass es ne gute Info ist bezüglich der beginnenden, hoffentlich großartigen, Meefosaison! :m 
Und das kommt ganz bestimmt ohne Neid! #6 

Allerdings möchte ich auch Karsten in seiner Aussage bestärken. Eine gefärbte Meefo sollte man besser nicht derart "präsentieren". Auch wenn es ansich ein zweifelsohne tolles Foto ist. #6 
Wünsche dir auf alle Fälle noch viele Meefos und wünsche mir, dass du auch weiterhin deine Fänge, oder auch Nichtfänge postest. #6


----------



## Christian D (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Ja, ihr macht das schon alle.....chiao


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Hi!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Fang!
Verstehe dass Du angefasst bist, möchte Dich aber bitten Dir das nochmal zu überlegen ob Du hier wirklich aussteigst. Ich freue mich immer was von Dir zu lesen!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



Christian D schrieb:


> Ja, ihr macht das schon alle.....chiao



Jo, machen wir...

Aber vielleicht kannst du Dich ja noch an folgendes erinnern:
"Vielleicht greift der Knigge ja nächstes mal..."
Der Satz ist von Dir, denk mal drüber nach! |rolleyes  

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## BennyO (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Ich möchte jetzt hier keinen angreifen aber muss man einen so derartig beschimpfen(sag ich jetzt einfach mal), dass er aus dem AnglerBoard austritt? Ich finde es haben bestimmte Gemüter ein wenig überreagiert. Eine Entschuldigung wäre wirklich angebracht gewesen

So jetzt meine Bitte an dich. Bleib bitte Mitglied hier und melde deine Fänge oder nicht Fänge trotzdem weiter.


Gruß Benny


----------



## caruso (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

War heute mit nem Guten Bekannten am bzw. im Wasser. Herrliches Wette, klares Wasser und ne Menge Fisch..........
gesehen.

Man war das schön.

Köder: von Blech bis Wobbler
Grund: Leo
Wassertemp: 13/14°C
Luft: um die 12/13 °C
Wassertiefe: 1-2m
Fang:nix
wo: weltl.Ostsee

Fast nix. Der Kollege hat ein paar kleine Hornis gezogen.................
und releast.

caruso


----------



## Christian D (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

@ Caruso:
Mit was für Leuten gehst du denn bitte angeln?


----------



## caruso (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Kann Ihn Dir ja mal vorstellen.

caruso


----------



## Byron (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

@ Chistian D
Glückwunsch zum Fang, kannst du ja nichts für das sie braun war, sie schwimmt ja wieder!
Aber das mit dem Foto hät nicht sein brauchen, Zwecks
schonenden releasing. Laß dich nicht unterkriegen und hör bloß
nicht auf zu schreiben. Die nächste ist silber!

MfG Byron  #h


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



Locke schrieb:


> Kann einer der Mods die off topics entfernen (meines inkl.)??
> 
> Petri!
> 
> Gruss Locke



Nö. Soviel Disziplin kriegt ihr schon selber hin...oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## Nordangler (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Sollten wir jetzt nicht mal langsam wach werden und aufhören?
Das bringt doch keinem etwas.

Alternativ könnte man sich wieder dem eigentlichen Thread zuwenden!!! So als Vorschlag meine ich nur.

Sven


----------



## MWK (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Ich muss weinen! Ich fahr nächstes Wochenende 600 km and die Küste und will jetzt wissen was läuft! Und wenn nix läuft will ich auch nix wissen, d.h ich will den ganzen Schrott nit lesen. 

Kann nicht einer der Küstenbewohner was vom Wochenende erzählen? Bitte, Bitte


----------



## EckernTroll (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

O.k., ich berichte mal kurz von unseren letzten beiden Ausfahrten, auch wenn ich den Küstenanglern damit relativ wenig weiter helfen kann, da wir uns tunlichst mit dem Boot von der Küste fernhalten (um den Spökets nicht in die Quere zu kommen) und die Angelei "offshore" doch etwas anders aussieht.

03. Oktober 2006

Wind kam um 13:00 Uhr, als Cord und Lars mit unserem Kahn im Segelclub Eckernförde ablegten, mit 2-3 aus Südwestlicher Richtung bei leichter Bewölkung und ein wenig Sonne.   
  Der Plan war, die Südliche Küste der Eckernförder Bucht von der WTD Eckernförde über Aschau bis nach Surendorf hoch zu schleppen bei Tiefen zwischen 20 und 8,5 Metern.

Nach ca. 30 Minuten gabs auf einen Downrigger einen fetten Biss. Der Brocken klebte regelrecht in der Tiefe und stieg nach ca 3 Minuten wieder aus. War wohl  n' satter Dorsch, der keinen Bock auf Luftschnappen hatte.   Dann war erst mal nichts mehr los. Doch kurz vor Aschau wieder was am Downrigger auf einer Tiefe von ca 30 Fuss. Untermaßige Trutte - also wieder zu ihren Schwestern. 

  Auf Höhe Lindhöft stieg bei 17 Fuss in einer Tiefe von 9 Metern endlich eine Trutte ein. Sie kam sofort nach oben und hat Gas gegeben. Geschätzt wurde sie auf ca. 55 cm. Geschätzt daher, weil sie per longline release verschont wurde und das mit einem sensationellen Salto ca. 15 m hinter dem Boot.

  Danach gabs dann noch zwei lütte Trutten, die nicht die Gaumengröße hatten. 

  Als gegen 18:00 Uhr der Hafen angesteuert werden sollte, wurde es plötzlich windstill und der Himmel über Eckernförde und der Bucht zog sich Schwarz zu.




​
   Es war ein schönes, wenn auch etwas beängstigendes Schauspiel. Während Eckernförde im Regen lag, wurde noch ein letzte Runde vor Kiekut gedreht und die Wettervorstellung bestaunt - in den Hafen ging es ja noch nicht, da hing ja die Suppe.




​
Um 18:30 gabs dann den sicheren Anleger. Fazit: ein schöner Tag, endlich nach langer Durststrecke mit etwas Silber im Boot, wenn auch (noch) nicht die erhoffte Trutte für den Gaumen dabei war.

Und so kanns auch gehen:

08. Oktober 2006

Wieder auf der Eckernförder Bucht unterwegs.

  Das Wetter hat nach den Tagen zuvor mal wieder ein wenig mitgespielt und so ging es mit dem Boot gegen 13:30 Uhr los. Der Wind kam mit steifer Brise mit 5-6 Bft aus Südwest. Wolken mit ein paar Regentropfen machten den Tag jedoch nicht madig.

  Wie schon beim Mal zuvor waren wieder Unmengen an Quallen unterwegs und was die Fische angeht, so war dieses Mal nicht wirklich viel los, besser gesagt: zwei Hornhechte und ein Mini-Wittling und keine Trutte - und trotzdem ein schöner Tag.




​
Und man wundert sich doch, wie man sich über einen Hornhecht zur Abwechslung freuen kann. Nämlich genau diese hatten uns wie jedes Jahr von Mai an beim Schleppfischen den letzten Nerv geraubt. Und nun im Oktober sorgen sie zumindest für ein bischen Abwechslung an Bord.

Also wie man sieht, geht auch vom Boot noch nicht so richtig was. Das Wasser auch über tiefem Grund ist meistens noch zu warm. Aber dat kümmt noch...

Tja, hätte Euch gerne ein schönes Trutten-Bild gezeigt, aber dann hätte ich eines aus dem Archiv nehmen müssen!

Euch allen viel Petri


----------



## BennyO (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Auch wenn es nciht so passt aber ein klasse Bericht mit beeindruckenden Bildern.


Gruß Benny


----------



## goeddoek (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



BennyO schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nciht so passt aber ein klasse Bericht mit beeindruckenden Bildern.
> 
> 
> Gruß Benny




Gut, Benny - auch von mir dem Eckerntroll |schild-g  zu den Fängen und zum Bericht.


@ Benny einige Kommentare hier passten noch weniger zum Thema :m


----------



## HD4ever (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Klasse Bilder Hans ! #6
schade das die nicht wesentlich größer anzusehen sind ... :m
war doch schon mal nen Anfang mit dem silber und steigerungsfähig jetzt in der Vorsaison ! :m


----------



## MefoProf (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Moin,

hab heute auch mal wieder einen Versuch auf die Braunen gewagt . 

War nur ne gute Stunde am Wasser und hatte 2 Bisse auf weissen 15g Stripper, die jedoch schon nach wenigen Sekunden keine Lust auf Tauziehen hatten. Bin dann umgestiegen auf Wasserkugek und Fliege. Hatte da ebenfalls zwei Bisse. Resultat war das gleiche wie beim Blinker.


----------



## Nordangler (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Beim nächsten Mal wird es besser MefoProf!!!!

Werde wohl die Tage auch mal an die Küste gehen.

Sven


----------



## MefoProf (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Leider nicht! Habs heute noch einmal einige Stunden von Boot und Strand versucht. Absolut tote Hose. Ist schon ein mühseliges Geschäft die Mefoangelei. Fisch war zwar da, aber irgenwie waren die überhaupt nicht in Beisslaune.Hab noch einen Fliegenfischer getroffen, der auch nix vorzuweisen hatte und schon seit dem frühen Morgen am Wasser stand. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## MefoProf (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Obwohl der Wetterbericht nicht ganz das hielt, was versprochen war, bin ich mal kurz runter an den Strand. Auch heute war nicht viel los. Hab eine springen sehen und eine um die 30 auf weissen Stripper mit Einzelhaken fangen können. Ansonsten keinerlei Biss zu verzeichnen .


----------



## donlotis (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Gamakatsu in Rot?

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Kensaki in rot??????

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## MefoProf (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Rot ja, aber nicht Gamakatsu. Den hab ich kurz vorher mitsamt Stripper bei einem Grundbiss verloren #q. Hab dann einen roten Butthaken benutzt. :q


----------



## Haeck (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab heute auch mal wieder einen Versuch auf die Braunen gewagt .



off topic on:"oha, für diesen satz jibts wieder paar backpfeifen...|supergri "off topic off

mfg

haeck


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Nee glaub ich nicht, die mit den Backpfeifen sind müde geworden. (Oder beim fischen???)


----------



## gerwinator (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

moin,

ich war die woche auch einmal los und wollte eigentlich nur meine neue austesten  ich hab mich einfach mal selber belohnt weil ich halt son dufter typ bin |supergri  shimano technium df 3-15g L330 :l 
ich alle leichten blinker eingepackt die nich rechtzeitig auf den bäumen waren, noch 3 sbiros und paar lüttsche fliegen und los ans wasser, denn so ne rute muss ja geworfen werden 
trotz heftigem seitenwind habe ich eine stunde die bleche vor mich in den wind gehauen bis ich keine lust mehr hatte, aber es hat einfach nur spaß gemacht die rute in der hand zu halten  :l  für die wetterverhältnisse allerdings nich so wirklich geeignet, aber die ruhigeren tage kommen auch wieder 
ich war übrigens in der eckf. bucht und aufm rückweg traf ich noch einen angler, der mir erzählte das er am vortag ein schönen nachläufer hatte... also ich bin wieder voll heiß auf mefos |wavey:


----------



## BennyO (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Wünsch dir dann mal viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Rute. Ich will auch mal wieder auf Mefos. War zwar Donnerstag für einen Tag in Heiligenhafen aber nur zum Pilken. Hatte leider keine zeit mehr fürn bischen Spinnen.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Hov-Micha (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Moins..

off topic on:"also wenn ich soooo weit werfen könnte... "off topic off:c 
hoffe ihr Buckels haut nicht allet vorn Kopp |wavey: 
Ende des Jahres kommm ich vielleicht nochmal ane Kyst#6 

TL
Micha


----------



## Aali 2 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Moin, war am Mittwoch auf Fehmarn Watfischen, aber ausser einem harten Biss und einer kleinen gefärbten nix.Die kleine schwimmt übrigens wieder.Falls es interessiert: Köder war ein Zebco Beach King 26g und Orange/Gelb. Hoffe wird besser mit den Mefo´s


----------



## BennyO (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Ja das hoffe ich auch. Hört sich ja alles nicht so prikelnd an. Naja es kommen bestimmt auch wieder bessere Zeiten.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Marc aus HH (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Datum: 16.10.2006
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Wer: Sascha und Ich
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Moereslida & Gladsex + Spiro-Fliege
Wassertiefe: 0,5-2,5m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: SSO 2-3
Himmel: bedeckt
Uhrzeit: 7:00 - 12:30 Uhr 
Wasserstand: sehr niedrig
Wassertemperatur: 15°C
Fisch: 1x 35er & 1x 60er braune Mefo im Laichkleid, natürlich released =)


----------



## saeboe (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Tach auch zusammen!!

Bin das erstemal diesen Herbst wieder an der Küste gewesen.

1. Versuch in Süssau bei 4-5 Windstärken aus SSO.
Mit der Fliege leider nicht viel zu machen. 

2. Versuch ab nach WH. 
Außer ein paar kleinen Hornhechten leider nix.

Anzumerken ist aber das schöne Forellen unterwegs sind. 
Eine Forelle schraubte sich ca. 30 Meter vor mir aus dem 
Wasser ich schätze den Fisch auf ca.2-3Kilo. 

Gegen Abend ließ der Wind nach und es waren mehrere Ringe 
auf dem Wasser auszumachen. Die Stille wurde ab und zu durch lautes Klatschen unterbrochen.

Das wird sicherlich ein heißer Herbst.........


----------



## goeddoek (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Moin SaeBoe und Marc aus HH #h 

Na, das sind doch mal Infos. Vielen Dank und  "Daumendrück" für den nächsten Törn.

So sachte passiert doch was #a


----------



## Louis (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



Marc aus HH schrieb:


> Datum: 16.10.2006
> Wo: Apenrader Bucht
> Wer: Sascha und Ich
> Angelmethode: Watfischen
> ...



Vor allen Dingen die Köderwahl von Marc ist ne Nominierung wert.
Der würde zur Rute von Thilo passen:

"Thilo (NRW)
ich wollte mal fragen, welche Rutenserie von Gays of Almwick..."


----------



## grobro (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Es geht in Sachen Meerforelle bisher wenig, aber die Meeräschen sind noch da!!!

Schaut doch mal vorbei: angeln-fehmarn.de

Ab sofort gibts laufend neue Updates. Wenn ihr Fänge von der Insel und/oder Umgebung habt, gerne per email.

Gruss Jörn


----------



## Trutta (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Datum: 20.10.2006
Wo: Loddenhoj (gelbes Haus)
Wer: Ralfi und ich
Angelmethode: FliFi
Fliege: Bratpfannenfüller
Wassertiefe: 1-2m
Grund: größere Sandflächen inmitten von Blasentangfeldern
Wind: SO 3
Himmel: regenerisch
Uhrzeit: 14:30 - 17:15 
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemperatur: 15°C
Fisch: 1x 52, 1x 55, 1x 30 leicht gefärbte Mefo'n, released


----------



## KHof (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Datum: 15-20. Oktober
Nördliches Langeland, meist nur ich mit der Spinrute.
Temperatur unnatürlich hoch, Wassertemperatur bei 16 Grad!
Die meisten Laichfische sind schon durchgezogen, Langeland hat keine eigenen Laichgewässer. 
Ergebnis: 9 kleine Mefos von 30-38 cm, 2 in den Vierzigern und eine 51iger.
Den kleinen Fischen auszuweichen ist nicht möglich. Es handelt sich nicht um wandernde Schwärme, sondern um Standfische die überall verteilt stehen.


----------



## Stellheadidini (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

SO kann mich endlich hier auch mal wieder melden|supergri 
gruß an alle#h 

ALSO::: habe nun eine Woche Urlaub und bin mal wieder in Hamburg bei meinen Eltern, deswegen kann ich auch ins Internet. Habe jeden freien Tag auf Fehmarn bis jetzt gefischt:m und ende September anfang Oktober 3 untermaßige Mefos erwischt (2x34 und 36cm). Und am 17,18,19.10ten war ich mit nem Kumpel wieder in Staberhuk los auf Mefo, also erstmal was da mitten am Tag für fette Dorsche zu fangen sind:k da wird einem ganz warm und beim letzten Wurf kam dann natürlich auch noch Silber an die Rute doppeldrill mit meinem kumpel, und doppelausteiger|gr: #q . schätze die Mefos so auf vielleicht knapp 40cm. Außerdem hat an dem Tag noch einer eine 36er gezuppelt, also bis jetzt hab ich seit meiner Ausbildung nur untermaßige mefos gesehen, hoffe das ändert sich da bald.


----------



## donlotis (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Hallo Stellheadidini, bald wir es ja kälter und damit auch besser für die größeren Mefo`s.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## peter II (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Wo: Als, Dk
Wann: Donnerstag, Freitag
Was: viele kleine Meerforellen ( 30 cm)sowohl an der Ostseite als auch im Fjord
Wassertemperatur: ca 13 Grad
Wind: Freitag richtig Sturm
Wasserstand: extrem niedrig. Die Muschelbank bei Himmark Leuchtturm war komplett trockengelegt. Es fehle also über ein Meter Wasser.


----------



## MefoProf (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Nachdem ich gestern einen Angler mit ner schönen blanken ü50 am Strand in Husby/Dk gesehen habe, wollte ich es ihm heute nachmachen. 
Hat leider nicht ganz geklappt. Es sprang wieder nur eine Untermassige dabei heraus, wie schon bei den letzten beiden Malen. Konnte sie ohne Problem dank Einzelhaken noch im Wasser abhaken. Köder war wie immer ein weisser Stripper. Bedingungen waren: Ententeich, bedeckt und leichter Regen, Wasser klar. Der Sturm in der letzten Woche hat die Küstenstruktur erheblich verändert. Hoffe meine alten Hotspots sind immer noch hot.


----------



## theactor (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

HI,

war heute mit Locke in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs ... im Schutze der Steilküste herrliches Fischen! 
Einen einzigen Kontakt gabs - der sich aber gewaschen hat 
Ein grantiger Biss auf Vims  bei Locke - spannender Drill, der ca. 50-55cm große Kämpfer entpuppte sich als gefärbt...






Feiner Angeltag!!
|wavey:


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



Marc aus HH schrieb:


> Köder: Moereslida & *Gladsex*


#d #d #d 

*Tattüüütattaaa*


----------



## NOK Angler (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Datum: 31.10.2006
Wo: Klein Waabs
Wer: ich
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Springer - Fliege: Bratpfannenfüller
Wassertiefe: 2-3m ( normalerweise )
Grund: größere Sandflächen inmitten von Blasentangfeldern
Wind: SW irgenwo zwischen 5 - 7
Himmel: regenerisch
Uhrzeit: 14:30 - 17:15 
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemperatur: 15°C
Fisch: 2x untermaßige Mefo , sonst nix. Auch bei anderen Spinnfischern keine Fänge.


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



theactor schrieb:


> Feiner Angeltag!!
> |wavey:



sieht man !!!
Glückwunsch !!! #h
15 Grad is immer noch ganz schön warm .... aber nun im Nov geht das los ... :m


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Mensch Locke, wirklich ein schöner Fisch und ein wundervolles Foto! :m 
*Glückwunsch!!!*


----------



## Mefotom (1. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Hallo,



zurück von Fehmarn. 

Gefangen habe ich 3 kleine Mefo´s um die 40cm(schwimmen wieder).

Eine um die 50cm habe ich beim Drill verloren, der Sprung den die hingelegt hat, war nicht von schlechten Eltern:q .

Meine Frau hat noch 2 kleine Hornis gefangen.

Von den Hornis sind noch ne Menge da gewesen.



Naja im April geht es wieder los.



Grüsse Thomas


----------



## priezel (1. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Ich war gestern nach längerer Zeit mal wieder an der Flensburger Innenförde unterwegs unterwegs. Das Angeln war zwar auf Grund des starken Windes nicht einfach, am Ende konnte ich jedoch noch einen schönen Dorsch von knapp 60 cm fangen. Meerforellen leider Fehlanzeige, aber ich hab mich gefreut, dass der Start in die Wintersaison nicht erfolglos war. Interessant ist, dass der Dorsch so um die 50 Garnelen im Magen hatte. Werde es dann beim nächsten Mal mit Spiro und Garnelenfliege versuchen.


----------



## HD4ever (1. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

na dann halt mich/uns mal auf dem laufenden was die FleFö so macht !
bin ich auch immer gern mal vor Ort ... :m


----------



## Nordangler (2. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



HD4ever schrieb:


> na dann halt mich/uns mal auf dem laufenden was die FleFö so macht !
> bin ich auch immer gern mal vor Ort ... :m




Das sagst du doch nur so.:m 
Habe dich noch nie vor Ort gesehen!!!#c 
Obwohl du immer mitwillst.:m 

Naja irgend wann einmal klappt es.#6 

Sven


----------



## HD4ever (2. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

ab und an sagte ich ... :m
besonders wenn die herrschenden Windrichtungen es andererorts sehr viel ungemütlicher machen als dort!
Die FleFö ist halt sehr viel Windgeschützter ...
aber hast schon recht - komme viel zu wenig zum Bootsangeln und die FleFö ist das am weit entfernteste Ziel ... 
als ich damals in FL wohnte war ich öfter da vor Ort |rolleyes
aaaaaber am *11.11.* will/muß ich endlich mal wieder los !!! 
evtl. bin ich ja dort anzutreffen ... :m


----------



## dat_geit (2. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

@Locke

Super Fisk!#6

Ganz liebes Petri zu dir.:m

@TheActor

Good Support!

Mist dieses Wochenende muss ich erst noch den AB zum Laufen bringen, aber dann geht es wieder ins und aufs Wasser.


----------



## HD4ever (2. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Naja irgend wann einmal klappt es.#6




guck *hier* und laß uns loslegen mit den Silberlingen !!!!  :m


----------



## muchti (2. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

*Datum: 28.29.10*
*Wo: Fehmarn Ost und Westkueste*
*Wer: Kumpel Jan und ich
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen + Sbiro / Fliege
Grund: Sandböden / Blasentangfelder /*
*Steinpackungen*
*Wind: immer aus westlicher Richtung, Sa eher SW am Sonntag dann eher NW *
*Himmel: bewölkt, ab und zu Sonne und regenerisch 
Uhrzeit: Samstag 0900 - 1900*
*             Sonntag 0800- 1200
Wassertemperatur: 13-14°C
Fisch: 1 x 35er Mefo + zwei kurze "Anfasser" unter der Rutenspitze*
*besondere Vorkommnisse: mein kumpel Jan ist noch schwimmen gegangen und hat sich dabei seine Wathose aufgerissen...egal er wollte sich sowieso `ne neue kaufen*

*allen anderen mehr Erfolg als uns!! *

*Gruss Marco*


----------



## jflyfish (2. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2006*

Nur ein Beispiel,
ständig lese ich hier cm-Angaben von untermassigen Fischen  wie z. B.



Stellheadidini schrieb:


> 3 untermaßige Mefos erwischt (2x34 und 36cm).


 
Mess Ihr die?|kopfkrat Wenn ja, warum lasst ihr die nicht schonend wieder frei? Interessiert das jemanden ob eine Untermassige 34 oder 36 cm hat? -- Mich jedenfalls nicht -- Ne Info wäre z.B. ob die gut genährt aussah. Das die untermassig sind erkennt man doch auf den ersten Blick!

TL, jflyfish


----------

